# Anybody have this?



## Specialtyautosales (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm looking for a driver side left bank(cylinders 4-6) camshaft timing chain tentioner for my 1998 Audi A6 2.8 Quattro. I do NOT want to pay DEALER retail value on this, which is outrageous, so somebody please tell me you have one. I have a paypal account or I can send a cashiers check.
Here is a picture if anybody needs clarification.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

Had a look at the place where I buy most my parts.... Ouch!

http://audi.bernardiparts.com/Products/Audi-ADJUSTER__078-109-088-H.aspx

Hopefully you can get a used one somewhere. I have some places listed on VAGLinks for salvage parts (my sig) might be worth a shot.

Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Passat514 (Apr 1, 2005)

You could try here: 

http://www.partsgeek.com/catalog/1998/audi/a6_quattro/engine_mechanical/timing_chain_tensioner.html 

OR 

http://www.carpartsdiscount.com/aut...covers/timing_chain_tensioner.html?3593=56850 

I've ordered parts from both with great results.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

$421 is the best price I can find... 

http://www.autohausaz.com/search/[email protected]&[email protected] Chain Tensioner


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*chain tensioners*

i have 2 of those from a 01 2.7t Pm me if your interested 
thanks


----------



## rawritspawel (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.shokan.com/

they have pretty much everything, you can call them or email them with what you want and they should be able to give you a price right on the spot :]


----------

